# Bugs



## doenoe (Aug 10, 2009)

Some bug shots i made over the last few weeks
#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8





#9





Thanks for looking
Greetz Daan


----------



## xiangji (Aug 10, 2009)

kewlio :thumbup:


----------



## Slaphead (Aug 10, 2009)

I've seen your work ever since I've been here and I'm always impressed, even more so now that I've started with macro. I just don't seem to be able to nail the focus like you or get the depth of field that you get.

Guess I need more practice


----------



## Overread (Aug 10, 2009)

Slaphead said:


> I've seen your work ever since I've been here and I'm always impressed, even more so now that I've started with macro. I just don't seem to be able to nail the focus like you or get the depth of field that you get.
> 
> Guess I need more practice



^^ +1 

Impressive and inspirational work as always DoeNoe!


----------



## Hardrock (Aug 10, 2009)

Great shots!! What was your setup? Ive been trying to get some dragonflys for a while now but never can get them setting still! The only insects I can usually find are grasshoppers.


----------



## .teardrop (Aug 10, 2009)

These are sooooo good!
Very impressive


----------



## DigitalScape (Aug 10, 2009)

Very nice images, Dean.  Sharp focus, and nice clean backgrounds.


----------



## TCimages (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice work


----------



## lvcrtrs (Aug 10, 2009)

Really like 2, 4, 5, 8.  Do you ever get a bad shot?!


----------



## tomhooper (Aug 10, 2009)

Really nice shots.  Number 2 is by far my favorite.


----------



## mooimeisie (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful macros.  Hard to pick a favorite as they're all so good.


----------



## Phranquey (Aug 11, 2009)

Daan, excellent work.

I don't think I can add much to what's already been said...great lighting, dead on focus, and good DOF....:thumbup:


----------



## photo28 (Aug 11, 2009)

0_0
Beautiful - everything about it...


----------



## doenoe (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words everyone 



Slaphead said:


> I've seen your work ever since I've been here and I'm always impressed, even more so now that I've started with macro. I just don't seem to be able to nail the focus like you or get the depth of field that you get.
> 
> Guess I need more practice


Practice is pretty much everything you need. Sitting still and not forget to breath is the hardest part. But with some practice you can sit pretty still and get some nice shots 



Hardrock said:


> Great shots!! What was your setup? Ive been trying to get some dragonflys for a while now but never can get them setting still! The only insects I can usually find are grasshoppers.


I shot these with a Canon 50D with a Speedlite 430EX on it and a Sigma 105 2.8 macro. Usually i use a Lumiquest softbox on the flash, but these were shot with a normal difuser. Settings: ISO100, 1/200 or 1/250 and the aperture between F13 and F16.


lvcrtrs said:


> Really like 2, 4, 5, 8.  Do you ever get a bad shot?!


Yes, i get loads of bad shots, but i just dont post em here


----------



## pinkermun (Aug 12, 2009)

Waoooo! I don't think not even I can shoot but also I can see such nice Pics in the near future ...:thumbup:


----------



## Laika (Aug 12, 2009)

These are amazing! I love #2 and #4. The colors and focus on #2 are breathtaking.


----------



## Suede (Aug 12, 2009)

I can spend hours looking at your photos.


----------



## doenoe (Aug 15, 2009)

Thank you all for the nice replies


----------



## camz (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow very very inspiring for me to explore and practice Macro.  All of them are awesome!


----------



## camz (Aug 15, 2009)

doenoe I honestly been looking at your shots since my last post on this thread trying to figure out how the heck did you do these...LOL

How did you manage to take the bee mid flight in the air? (was the camera in a tripod)

How do you look at the subject and apply just the right DOF? or is that PP?

Understand if you can't give the secrets to us Macro beginners  but I'm really
enjoying looking at your work.


----------



## doenoe (Aug 15, 2009)

No secrets here, i just read alot on here and got alot of help from TCimages. I pretty much always shoot with the same settings: ISO100, F/13 - F/16 and 1/200 - 1/250. So no real difficulty here. I always have a Speedlite 430EX with a Lumiquest softbox on it. You need a diffuser or a softbox to get some nice soft shadows, not the harsh stuff. 
The hardest part is probably holding the camera still. I dont ever use a tripod, cause that just doesnt work for macro (when shooting bugs or other stuff that moves around) but thats my opinion. But with some practice you can get steady hands and shoot some nice pics.
The flying pics were lucky shots, the fly was hanging around in pretty much the same spot. So i just had to wait till it would be in a good spot and shoot it. 
Hope that helps. If you need any more info, just ask it and ill try to help


----------



## camz (Aug 15, 2009)

doenoe said:


> No secrets here, i just read alot on here and got alot of help from TCimages. I pretty much always shoot with the same settings: ISO100, F/13 - F/16 and 1/200 - 1/250. So no real difficulty here. I always have a Speedlite 430EX with a Lumiquest softbox on it. You need a diffuser or a softbox to get some nice soft shadows, not the harsh stuff.
> The hardest part is probably holding the camera still. I dont ever use a tripod, cause that just doesnt work for macro (when shooting bugs or other stuff that moves around) but thats my opinion. But with some practice you can get steady hands and shoot some nice pics.
> The flying pics were lucky shots, the fly was hanging around in pretty much the same spot. So i just had to wait till it would be in a good spot and shoot it.
> Hope that helps. If you need any more info, just ask it and ill try to help


 
Thanks alot denoe.  I think my next objective is do some research on macro lenses then go from there.


----------



## Eel Noob (Aug 22, 2009)

Love #8

How do you usually hand hold the camera/lens? 

Either my Sigma 150mm is heavy for me I just need to find way to properly hold it.


Thanks


----------



## doenoe (Aug 23, 2009)

well, i hold in a pretty normal way. The left side of the camera is resting on the palm of the left hand, the thumb and index finger of that hand hold the lens. The right hand cant be hold in another way then usual, cause you have to push the shutterbutton. I do most of the time put my elbows against my ribs, so i got some suport. Just remember to hold your breath when clicking  Or when its possible i put my elbows on the ground or lean against a tree or something. So in short, if you can find some suport, use it


----------



## icassell (Aug 24, 2009)

Great Daan, as always!  Is #2 grinning at you? He looks like he needs a shave.


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice shots! all of them! Did you use a flash ring for these shots?


----------



## doenoe (Aug 25, 2009)

thanks 
And i didnt use a ringflash, thats a bit above budget. I used a Speedlite 430EX with a difuser on it. Normally i use a Lumiquest softbox on my speedlite, but these were shot with a normal difuser on it.


----------



## JOSHardson (Aug 26, 2009)

exceptional work...


----------



## doenoe (Sep 11, 2009)

thank you


----------



## dry3210 (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow impressive


----------



## doenoe (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks :thumbup:


----------

